# Clone system to Amazon EC?



## mastry0da (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anybody managed to clone an existing system to an Amazon EC2 instance... perhaps via filesystem dump/restore?


----------



## vand777 (Feb 19, 2012)

How to set up FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE i386 server in Amazon Cloud

FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE is now available on all Windows instances

Once you have a working operating system in EC2, the rest becomes trival.


----------



## mastry0da (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, and I've read both of those, but I was looking more for information about actually doing a p2v migration of an existing FreeBSD system. Actually a v2v. I have a VMWare VM that started at 5.0 and is currently running 9.9. Its configuration has been highly modified over the years and I'd hate to try and replicate it from scratch. Not to mention I already have customers running on the machine. So any specific information about the process  of p2v a machine to an Amazon instance would be great.


----------

